# Shappell FX100



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in the market to get a smaller 1 man flip as opposed to my 2 man flip. Big one comes in handy but not very conducive to moving a lot and is a pain in the ass when it's just me. So, does anyone know who carries Shappell? Looking to get the FX100 instead of the Rover1.0. 
Thanks.


----------



## hooch2a23 (Jan 27, 2008)

Dunhams had it for 199. Best price I found.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would try calling Bass Pro. I'm almost positive I saw them carry a shappell 1 man flip over. Don't remember which one. If they did carry it they might be out of stock. Or you can go to shappell.com and order one or see if a local baitshop will order one for you.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

tinmarine said:


> I'm in the market to get a smaller 1 man flip as opposed to my 2 man flip. Big one comes in handy but not very conducive to moving a lot and is a pain in the ass when it's just me. So, does anyone know who carries Shappell? Looking to get the FX100 instead of the Rover1.0.
> Thanks.


http://www.shappell.com/michigandealers.html


----------



## killer (Nov 19, 2006)

Dunhams in lapeer is where I bought my sons. but I got the last one. You might have to call around. I got it for 180.00, great shack and super light. My son loves it he is only 16 and this is his first shack he likes not having me in the shanty telling him what to do. LOL


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Sears probably wont sell out, not at 793 dollars, I wonder why they went broke 



http://www.sears.com/shappell-fx100...-SPM7251020407?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

scooter_trasher said:


> Sears probably wont sell out, not at 793 dollars, I wonder why they went broke
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shappell-fx100...-SPM7251020407?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


That can't be correct. Do you think that's a mistake? 

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

scooter_trasher said:


> Sears probably wont sell out, not at 793 dollars, I wonder why they went broke
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shappell-fx100...-SPM7251020407?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


I just looked at some of their prices on their ice fishing equipment and my jaw just about dropped. They either have to be stupid, clueless, or a bunch or misprints. I just cant help but laugh at some of those prices.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

MC had a couple right after Christmas that were marked down to around 200. And 275 for the fx200. I called the store in Grandville on Sunday and they were sold out. Might want to call other locations


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

This shanty is sold out , so if you see it on a sales floor get it cause there shappell doesn't have anymore of these.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

scooter_trasher said:


> Sears probably wont sell out, not at 793 dollars, I wonder why they went broke
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shappell-fx100...-SPM7251020407?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1



But you'll earn 7.92 in points. :lol:


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I got mine at Pentwater Angler in Pentwater. I also have a two man but fish out of the fx100 most of the time. I think this shanty thing is a disease of mine but I have 4 portables.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

What a lot of these stores are doing is selling whatever they can, ( for other venders) on their site and taking a cut, most likely do not have anyone in web marketing that knows or cares about price, Meijer and walmart and dicks sports all due it, vender sets price, blind shipped, if you look in the left corner you'll see the vender. 

Sold by: * J. Moss Kingsley *


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Go to the ultimate fishing show this weekend and haggle with franks. I bought mine there last year. Best deal you'll find on new.


----------

